# [gcompris]pygtk installed but not visible from python

## cloc3

strano problema di configurazione.

non mi è servito navigare nel forum.

io possiedo già la versione 8.4.4 di gcompris installata, ma adesso non riesco più a reinstallare neanche quella.

ho provato a reinstallare alcune cose, a fare python-updater etc. ma non sono ancora riuscito a trovare l'origne del problema.

revdep-rebuild non risulta significativo.

qualche suggerimento?

edit: 

ci ho fatto un baco.

----------

## djinnZ

ebuild vattelappesca unpack, provare a vedere se c'è qualche modo per indicare il path del pygtk manualmente all'automake e riportarlo in bug di modo che i devel possano correggere? O provare a regredire nella versione di pygtk (l'automake potrebbe verificare la presenza della libreria cercando un header od un file che è stato rimosso nelle ultime versioni? Ispezionare i file dell'automake alla ricerca della sorgente dell'errore?

Sempre andando a naso, of course.

[solito commento OT ed offensivo]di già in vacanza (dato buca all'impegno degli esami come tutti i prof che conosco) o stai torturando qualche povero maturando?[/solito commento OT ed offensivo]come sempre mi cospargo il capo di cenere etc. ma non resisto a sparare sulla croce rossa, come si suol dire.  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> torturando

 

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   torturando 

 argh!!!chiedo l'immediato intervento dei servizi di igiene dell'ASL e dei moderatori contro questo individuo che si permette di terrorizzare la gente con simili oscene offese alla dignità umana.

Usare la faccia della scimmia pazza per spaventare la gente è stato bandito dalle convenzioni sugli armamenti impropri. Ho una certa età!

E se mi prendeva un colpo?

Tornando seri, ci sono altre alternative per bambini sui 2 anni (o poco meno)? Come risolvi la tendenza alla distruzione del mouse? (per la tastiera mi sono procutato a suo tempo un modello flessibile)

Provate le versioni instabili delle dipendenze (pysdl/libsdl)?

----------

## cloc3

strano.

problema rimosso riemergendo python con la use "threads".

non capisco a questo punto come io abbia fatto ad installare gcompris in precedenza.

comunque, nel frattempo la versione 8.4.5 è stata mascherata per un bug.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> problema rimosso riemergendo python con la use "threads"

 non più di tanto, la use threads per python e tcl è sempre stata fonte di incompatibilità e problemi.

----------

